# 12' Daiwa Saltiga Surf 3-6oz MH



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a 12' Daiwa Saltiga Surf 3-6oz mh for sale. I used to use it at Conowingo Dam but I no longer fish there and hardly my it to the beach. This rod will toss 3 and 4 Oz a LONG way. The rod is in excellent condition. Looking for $160 picked up $180 shipped.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

which model# spin or cast?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

from the pics, it looks like spinning.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes it is spinning.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes it is spinning.
I am in the car but the model number is on the second picture


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Closed due to lack of interest.


----------

